# Ft Morgan / Dixie Bar



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Has anyone heard how the fish are biting in the surf at Ft. Morgan? I have some friends that are coming down this weekend and were going to fish on the point and I told them that I would try to get them a report. Thanks


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

Went to cedar point sat lots of black drum caught on crabs,probably afew over that way also/


----------



## cert-315 (Apr 13, 2009)

In between all the rain (and wind!) I pulled a couple real nice reds off the point a week or so ago. Not as many blacks as I expected though......been REAL slow there for the last few days tho....


----------

